
Developers managing with dry eye - wordchucks
Hi, I&#x27;m wondering if anybody either is or knows a developer with dry eye. I&#x27;m a student with dry eye and I&#x27;m concerned about how my eyes will fare after years as a developer concentrating on a screen. Does anybody else have dry eye or know somebody with them who works as a developer? Will it be an issue?
======
bcbrown
I have dry eyes, and I've been been working as a developer for close to a
decade now. I use eye drops several times a week, and about once a week, in
the shower, I use this:
[http://www.theratears.com/sterilid/](http://www.theratears.com/sterilid/). It
hasn't been much of an issue for me.

------
ankurdhama
Start using lubricating eye drops. Also try to make a habit of blinking eyes
while working on a computer as one of the cause of dry eye is not blinking
enough while looking at a screen. Weather also plays role in how you feel, I
feel more discomfort in extremely dry or extremely humid conditions. Don't
worry, it is a manageable problem.

